# new climbing saw



## stihl460 (May 23, 2011)

just put a down payment on a new/used (new to me, been barely used by an old man who cut maybe two loads of wood with it and decided he wanted something different for firewood) stihl 200T for climbing, got it in the sawshop right now being looked over and cleaned up before they let me take it home, just wondering if anyone can give me some tips to get it runnin best (what size bar, do i need to open up the muffler and let it breathe a little more etc..)

any suggestions? anyone got any complaints with this saw? anything nice to say about it? any feedback at all form anyone whose used one would be helpful, thanks!


----------



## JRepairsK70e (May 23, 2011)

that is one of the best climbing saws made ,i have one with a 12 in bar ,balances real nice ,buddy has a 14in on his tad nose heavy but still very capable with either bar no need to mod it ,its a one handed saw keep it stock and it will last a long time cheers jk


----------



## sawinredneck (May 24, 2011)

I ran a 16" bar on mine, I liked the extra reach it gave me, and the saw had plenty of power to run it. The ONLY mod you will need to do is pull out the spark screen and adjust the carb a hair to richen it up.
Great saws, enjoy it!


----------



## stihl460 (May 24, 2011)

yeah that's what the guy at the sawshop said he was gonna do for me before i took it home. im really excited, he gave me a hell of a deal on it because its been used before he told me $300 and immediately looked on the shelf and saw a new one for $575 and told him to hold it for me.


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (May 24, 2011)

*oh yeah*

You're about to meet your new favorite chainsaw. Around here, a 14" bar is the standard. I do run a 16" on removals and it handles it fine. I think 12" is just too short. I feel the 14" and 16" both balance well, and I don't use safety chain. I've owned Echo and Husqvarna and even a couple 192T's.... hands-down, the only saw I want on my hip is the 200T. At $300, you made a wise investment. My recommendation? Take out the spark screen, learn how to adjust the carb properly, (it's not difficult at all) and go buy another 200T. You're seriously going to love it THAT much. Congrats!


----------



## DDM (May 26, 2011)

You can have my 200 when you pry my cold dead fingers from around the handle.... so yeah its one bad piece of equipment!
14" for me... hang onto it though they dont bounce well...


----------



## logging22 (May 26, 2011)

I dont climb, but i really want one. Good price imo.


----------



## deevo (May 26, 2011)

BigUglySquirrel said:


> You're about to meet your new favorite chainsaw. Around here, a 14" bar is the standard. I do run a 16" on removals and it handles it fine. I think 12" is just too short. I feel the 14" and 16" both balance well, and I don't use safety chain. I've owned Echo and Husqvarna and even a couple 192T's.... hands-down, the only saw I want on my hip is the 200T. At $300, you made a wise investment. My recommendation? Take out the spark screen, learn how to adjust the carb properly, (it's not difficult at all) and go buy another 200T. You're seriously going to love it THAT much. Congrats!


 What he said!


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 26, 2011)

Love the 200 wont climb with anything else. 12" on mine, cutting anything much bigger than that you need a bigger saw IMO. I dont to 'push' the saws beyond there expectations get more outa them IMO.


----------



## stihl460 (May 27, 2011)

just got a call today from the saw shop, my saw's ready, they took it apart and gave it a good cleaning, took the spark arrestor out and a new carb (they adjusted it for me) those guys know their stuff so i dont think i should need to re-adjust anything. Can't wait to get out there and try it out, been waiting for this for a long time. i dont remember exactly but i believe there is a 14" bar on it. i'll letcha guys know what my feedback is when i get a chance!


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 30, 2011)

stihl460 said:


> just got a call today from the saw shop, my saw's ready, they took it apart and gave it a good cleaning, took the spark arrestor out and a new carb (they adjusted it for me) those guys know their stuff so i dont think i should need to re-adjust anything. Can't wait to get out there and try it out, been waiting for this for a long time. i dont remember exactly but i believe there is a 14" bar on it. i'll letcha guys know what my feedback is when i get a chance!


 
So....hows she cut?


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 30, 2011)

*You are gonna love that saw..*

Best climbing saw you are going to get.. you are going to fall in love with it really quickly.

I do have 16" bar on one, good for removals -- but then again it does tend to get you into wood that really you should be reaching for the 361 (or something a little bigger). But it does a respectable job on the 16" -- perfect with the 14" bar. 

The one thing that can go wrong with them after a lot of hours is the carb, but that is a common issue on many really small saws.

Try not to drop them, they do not stand up really well to a 30 foot fall.. have a handle sitting on bench for one of mine that dropped from bucket (lanyard broke).


----------



## Ratruder (Jun 2, 2011)

*200 t Price*

You guys have it good - the 200t is over $1500 new in oz


----------



## bomar (Jun 3, 2011)

great saw good rpms well balanced perfect for 1 handing her you will be happy with it


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Jun 26, 2011)

TreeClimber57 said:


> The one thing that can go wrong with them after a lot of hours is the carb, but that is a common issue on many really small saws.


 
What that cat said. I also hate the caps!! Carbs aren't really problematic, IMO, but it's really the 200's only inherent flaw....aside from Stihls brilliant freekin CAPS! 
Love to hear what you thinking of your new 200 tho...hope it's everything you wanted.


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Jun 26, 2011)

TreeClimber57 said:


> I do have 16" bar on one, good for removals -- but then again it does tend to get you into wood that really you should be reaching for the 361 (or something a little bigger).


 
I used to go that route...use the 200T to get to 18" wood (unless there's ALOT of 16" cutting to do) then I would switch to the 361 w/18" bar. It cut fast...but heavy and bulky. My new love is a 346xp w/ Snellerized muffler and 18" bar. Forgettaboutit. My 361 is goin in the classifieds soon to finance a full-blown Snellerized list of whizz-bang mods. He's got a 346xp (his personal saw) that BLEW MY MIND when I saw it in action. It pulls 24" of chain with a cautious hand...18" and 20" bars just spit chips like a bullet train on that thing. When he's done with that, my 372 (s) are goin under the knife. I do a lot of crane work and large removals, because of that, the 346xp has replaced my venerable 361 on the "must own" list. I saw that you own a 372....I honestly think that you wouldn't miss your 361 for a moment after you get a 346xp in your hands....just my suggestion..do with it as you wish


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 26, 2011)

BigUglySquirrel said:


> I saw that you own a 372....



Actually that saw; along with about half a dozen other things (including a GRCS) are with my old partner about 2 hour drive away. I have to drive over and pick up some/all the stuff or get money (he was thinking of buyng it). I really had more than I needed, and he was interested in some of the items. When I say old partner, was only a geographic distance why we split, no hard feellings.




BigUglySquirrel said:


> I honestly think that you wouldn't miss your 361 for a moment after you get a 346xp in your hands....just my suggestion..do with it as you wish


 
The 346xp is a good saw, actually my old partner has 2 of them if I recall correctly. 

The 346xp if I recall is 10cc shy of the 361, and does not have quite the grunt of the 361 in bigger wood. It is actually sized the same as the 260 I think - about identical hp to the 260 (to those in the US the 260 Pro - or likely 261 now - we only have the model you call the Pro in Canada but only call it a 260..). But I think it was a nicer saw than the 260 to handle.

The 361 has 3/4kw more power than the 346xp does.. although it is also heavier so can not win in all cases


----------



## deevo (Jun 26, 2011)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Actually that saw; along with about half a dozen other things (including a GRCS) are with my old partner about 2 hour drive away. I have to drive over and pick up some/all the stuff or get money (he was thinking of buyng it). I really had more than I needed, and he was interested in some of the items. When I say old partner, was only a geographic distance why we split, no hard feellings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You like my 365 though......right? lol! Not used to the solid orange saws yet! lol!


----------



## Iustinian (Nov 11, 2011)

*if you really like your 200t*

you might want ot get another soon -- since they switched to 201 this year, and no one I know that has one likes it as much as their 200T


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Nov 23, 2011)

*Talk to Snelling*



Iustinian said:


> you might want ot get another soon -- since they switched to 201 this year, and no one I know that has one likes it as much as their 200T



I have a serious dislike for the new 201T, but my buddy Brad (blsnelling) over in the chainsaw forums seems to have the cure. His report is 10-15% improvement over 200T with spark screen removed after muffler and timing mods to the 201T. That's a pretty bold claim, but I own a few saws that he's warmed up and I find his mods to be quite worthwhile. I believe what he says is accurate. Anyway....he's a great guy and does great work at reasonable prices. If you've moved on to the 201T, I'm willing to bet Brad can squeeze a little more oomph out of it for ya.


----------



## PassionForTrees (Jan 21, 2013)

Everyone hits it on the button about the legendary 020, i mean the 200T, I have been climbing with many saws for 25 years. Stihl 020's 200Ts , im still calling them 020's 044 066's I know there 200's 440's and 660 now just shows my age. That's the saw! There is no other. And it can cut all day long all week long. 16 inch bar professional chain and cut away, let the saw do the cutting and keep her reved as you go through the wood. Clean the filters and be safe! that's no toy! if ya can get another one do it fast. I just got two more from ebay and their not cheap. Untill Stilh works out the 201 better they will be in high demand. But keep on the look out for the up coming ultimate climbing saw the new Stihl is coming.......


----------



## sweetjetskier (Jan 21, 2013)

PassionForTrees said:


> Everyone hits it on the button about the legendary 020, i mean the 200T, I have been climbing with many saws for 25 years. Stihl 020's 200Ts , im still calling them 020's 044 066's I know there 200's 440's and 660 now just shows my age. That's the saw! There is no other. And it can cut all day long all week long. 16 inch bar professional chain and cut away, let the saw do the cutting and keep her reved as you go through the wood. Clean the filters and be safe! that's no toy! if ya can get another one do it fast. I just got two more from ebay and their not cheap. Untill Stilh works out the 201 better they will be in high demand. But keep on the look out for the up coming ultimate climbing saw the new Stihl is coming.......



Who do you use for a Stihl dealer in the Southington area ?


----------



## PassionForTrees (Jan 21, 2013)

sweetjetskier said:


> Who do you use for a Stihl dealer in the Southington area ?



Jason over at Schmidts and Serafines in Waterbury! is my first Choice, been working with Jason for over 20 years! Well since I live in Southington we also have Superior on meriden waterbury rd. ehhhh! I mainly use them for hardware stuff or convenience. Then ya got Snow White in Plainville as the Husqvarna dealer / think they sell Echo's too. Im a hard core stihl man. Jason knows his stuff over at Schmidts and Serafines.


----------



## sweetjetskier (Jan 22, 2013)

That traffic from Southington to Waterbury is brutal and especially where they are doing that huge road rebuilding right in front of Schmidts.

Superior is good for hardware, small things like you mentioned, never think of them for equipment sales or service.

Equipment sales seem like an after thought there, rentals being the core business.


----------

